# Boilies trocknen eilt !!!



## Ossifischer (11. März 2010)

@ alle ich habe mir gerade mühsam 5 kg Murmmeln  gerollt( per Hand ,Roller kaputt#q ,nie wieder) sagt mal kann ich die  Kugel im Backofen bei ca 50°C trocknen oder ist das nicht so gut ? Ich will sie danach einfrieren. Sonst habe ich sie immer an der frischen Luft getrocknent aber bei den Temperaturen (-3°C nicht möglich)und in der Wohnung bekomme ich Ärger mit der Regierung.  Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

das sollte möglich sein
aber wenn dupech hast dann werden die zu hart oder brechen kaputt weil die zu heiß getrocknet werden


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

Habe meine mal aus Unerfahrung bei 200°C gebacken, kleine Brandflecken, aber sie fangen. Denke, dass es bei 50° funktionieren wird, ohne Brandflecken.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Ralle2609 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

ich vermute mal die werden brechen ich hab mal welche auf der heizung getrocknet, diese sind auch rissig geworden und lösen sich somit viel schneller aus aber für anfüttern sind die allemal gut 

wenn du das macht pack nicht alle in den backofen sondern lass ein paar über als reserve


----------



## Schwingspitze (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

Die Dinger kriegen Risse,aber ist 
das nicht egal ob du sie inner Wohnung trocknest oder im Backofen ,ärger bekommste so und so, wei das nächste stück Braten oder der kuchen nach deinen Murmeln riecht:g


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

ich trockne meine kugeln gleich nach dem rollen in der microwelle, ich koche sie also nicht.
500g boilies in eine gefriertüte legen, 5-6 löcher reinstechen und dann bei 600watt 2 ninuten garen lassen, das ganze tütchen einmal umdrehen und nocheinmal 2 minuten garen lassen.
danach die boilies in eine große kiste schütten und auskühlen lassen.
die dinger sind schon nach 10-20 minuten knochentrocken und können dann eingefroren werden.
bringt dir vielleicht für diesesmal nichts mehr aber beim nächstenmal könnte es dir was nützen.
bevor jetzt wieder alle sagen blödsinn... einfach mal probieren, das geht besser als alles andere und ich weiss wovon ich reden, ich rolle schon 20 jahre boilies... viel spaß bein ausprobieren


----------



## Ossifischer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> Die Dinger kriegen Risse,aber ist
> das nicht egal ob du sie inner Wohnung trocknest oder im Backofen ,ärger bekommste so und so, wei das nächste stück Braten oder der kuchen nach deinen Murmeln riecht:g



Ich habe im Angelraum noch einen Herd stehen aber der Raum ist ohne Heizung sonst habe ich sie dort immer getrocknet "wenn es warm war ,gefühlt vor zehn Jahren"
Das sie rissig werden das habe ich befürchtet deswegen schaffe ich sie gleich zur Schwiegermutter in den HWR ( 18°C perfekt)

@ Danke an alle für die Tipps


----------



## Ossifischer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich trockne meine kugeln gleich nach dem rollen in der microwelle, ich koche sie also nicht.
> 500g boilies in eine gefriertüte legen, 5-6 löcher reinstechen und dann bei 600watt 2 ninuten garen lassen, das ganze tütchen einmal umdrehen und nocheinmal 2 minuten garen lassen.
> danach die boilies in eine große kiste schütten und auskühlen lassen.
> die dinger sind schon nach 10-20 minuten knochentrocken und können dann eingefroren werden.
> ...


super Tipp werde ich am samstag mal probieren , wir haben ja Zeit für so was sch.... Winter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

Das mit dem Trocknen im Backofen, einfach so bei ~50°C, funktioniert bei allen möglichen Sachen(Futtermehlen, Partikel usw.), aber für Boilies taugt es definitiv nicht.
Es passiert was hier schon geschrieben wurde, die Boilies bekommen Risse und sind wirklich nur noch als Boiliebruch, zum Anfüttern, zu gebrauchen.
Sie trocknen einfach zu schnell u. die Hitzestrahlung der Heizwendel ist zu aggressiv.
Abhilfe schafft hier nur, das Abdecken der Boilies mit Alufolie, den Ofen auf niedrigste Temperatur einstellen, einschalten der Umluft und eine kleine Schüssel mit Wasser in den Ofen stellen.
Je länger sie Zeit zum Trocknen haben, umso geringer ist das Risiko, rissige Boilies zu bekommen.
Der Trick mit der Microwelle ist bestimmt auch gut, vorallem schneller. Ich würde das auf jeden Fall mit einer kleinen Menge testen und wenn es gut ist, alle Boilies so trocknen. Was schlaueres fällt mir gerade auch nicht ein.#c


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

also wenn du die murmeln schon von hand gerollt hast ( was schon echt krank ist, aber ich kenne das selber von früher ) wofür du schon einen oskar verdient hast, mach dir die dinger nich kaputt im backofen.... wäre doch schade drum


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

@Ossifischer

ich habe meine drausen getrocknet 4 tage lang, und sie waren nicht feucht komischerweise


----------



## Ossifischer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> also wenn du die murmeln schon von hand gerollt hast ( was schon echt krank ist, aber ich kenne das selber von früher ) wofür du schon einen oskar verdient hast, mach dir die dinger nich kaputt im backofen.... wäre doch schade drum


vielen Dank für dein Mitgefühl habe jetzt schon Muskelkater aber der sche... Roller lag 3 o. 4 Jahre im Schrank und heute früh bei der 1. Rolle knack 3 Teile .  Aber was solls  Habe es geschafft und jetzt sind sie bei Schwi Mu  und liegen bei 18°C im HWR und riechen bzw. trocknen vor sich hin


----------



## Ossifischer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> @Ossifischer
> 
> ich habe meine drausen getrocknet 4 tage lang, und sie waren nicht feucht komischerweise


Aber bei uns sind max. 0° am Tag ,nachts so um -6°C da  sind sie ja gleich gefroren


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

na dann hoffe ich mal das die karpfen deine bemühnungen zu schätzen wissen   
habe auchmal vor jahren 5 kg von hand rollen müssen weil ich meinen roller nicht mehr wiederfinden konnte aber am we loswollte, muskelkater vom feinsten, aber die karpfen waren wenigstens so nett und fanden meine unrunden kugeln zum anbeissen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

damals wars kälter -10 ,muss aber auch dazu sagen das meine danach im salz sind


----------



## Knigge007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich trockne meine kugeln gleich nach dem rollen in der microwelle, ich koche sie also nicht.
> 500g boilies in eine gefriertüte legen, 5-6 löcher reinstechen und dann bei 600watt 2 ninuten garen lassen, das ganze tütchen einmal umdrehen und nocheinmal 2 minuten garen lassen.
> danach die boilies in eine große kiste schütten und auskühlen lassen.
> die dinger sind schon nach 10-20 minuten knochentrocken und können dann eingefroren werden.
> ...





Dann kannst du doch aber gleich hingehen und die Baits waven,ansonsten sehe ich in der Aktion keinen Sinn,außer ich bräuchte die Baits am anderen Tag zum fischen.

TE ist waven vielleicht ne Idee,dann sind se im 0, nix konserviert?


----------



## j4ni (12. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

Moin,

sorry Knigge, aber nur weil du darin keinen Sinn siehst zweifelst du 20 Jahre Boilie-Roll-Erfahrung an?!? Sag mal geht's noch?
Wie sind noch genau deine Erfahrungen zum Thema Boilieherstellung, abgesehen von Telefonaten mit Christian H. ?
Und wo meinst du ist der Unterschied zwischen "waven" und der oben beschriebenen Methode?

Sorry, aber das geht gar nicht! Keine Ahnung haben aber mal eben locker aus der Hüfte REAL GEMACHTE UND NICHT GELESENE Erfahrungen anzweifeln...Hut ab, so wirst du wirst bestimmt ein guter CarpHunter!

Du profitierst doch - wenn das Eis weg ist  - auch von den guten Ratschlägen der anderen User und wirst dann das erste Mal Karpfenangeln gehen, wer weiß vielleicht sogar mit Erfolg? Warum gönnst du das den anderen Neulingen nicht? Angst das die besser fangen als du, oder was? Mit deinem angelesenen Halbwissen bringst du nämlich bestimmt niemanden weiter! Im Gegenteil durch deine - entschuldige meine Offenheit - schlechten und oft auch falschen Beiträge verunsicherst du sogar vielleicht noch andere User die ebenfalls gerade erst Anfangen mit dem Karpfenangeln. Und damit das nicht passiert, tu dir doch selbst den Gefallen und halte dich ein wenig zurück, es besteht nämlich kein Zwang jeden einzelnen Thread im AB zu kommentieren besonders dann nicht wenn man mit der Materie an sich nicht so viel Ahnung hat - zumindest im Moment, das wird sich ja bestimmt noch ändern.

Also, lieber Mike, sei bitte so fair und halte dich mit deinen Aussagen ein wenig zurück oder mache deutlich, dass du das nicht aus der Praxis kennst sondern nur gelesen hast, denn ansonsten machst du die viele Arbeit, die die erfahreneren Angler in dieses Forum stecken kaputt und verhinderst, dass andere Anfänger genauso viel vom AB lernen können wie Du. Und das ist doch sicherlich nicht deine Absicht, oder?

Nimm's nicht persönlich, sondern denk vor deinem nächsten Posting einfach mal in Ruhe darüber nach ob DIR ein Tipp von jemandem der seit 20 Jahren Boilies selber herstellt lieber ist als der von jemanden der noch kein einziges Gramm Boilies selber hergestellt hat?

|wavey:


----------



## petri28 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

Zitat:
Zitat von *teilzeitgott* 

 
_ich trockne meine kugeln gleich nach dem rollen in der microwelle, ich koche sie also nicht.
500g boilies in eine gefriertüte legen, 5-6 löcher reinstechen und dann bei 600watt 2 ninuten garen lassen, das ganze tütchen einmal umdrehen und nocheinmal 2 minuten garen lassen.
danach die boilies in eine große kiste schütten und auskühlen lassen.
die dinger sind schon nach 10-20 minuten knochentrocken und können dann eingefroren werden.
bringt dir vielleicht für diesesmal nichts mehr aber beim nächstenmal könnte es dir was nützen.
bevor jetzt wieder alle sagen blödsinn... einfach mal probieren, das geht besser als alles andere und ich weiss wovon ich reden, ich rolle schon 20 jahre boilies... viel spaß bein ausprobieren _

Hallo zusammen,
also ich persönlich habe noch nie selbst Boilies hergestellt, könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass diese Methode recht gut funktioniert. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die professionellen Boilie Hersteller die "Knödel" erst großartig kochen und dann auch noch aufwendig trocknen. Dies wird wohl in einer ähnlichen Methode geschehen, wie bei "teilzeitgott" im kleinen Maßstab. Wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen, wie die das machen; denn eines kann man ja wohl sagen: egal welcher Hersteller, die Konsistenz stimmt bei den meisten (über den Inhalt wollen wir jetzt nicht diskutieren)
Gruß
Michael


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du doch aber gleich hingehen und die Baits waven,ansonsten sehe ich in der Aktion keinen Sinn,außer ich bräuchte die Baits am anderen Tag zum fischen.
> 
> TE ist waven vielleicht ne Idee,dann sind se im 0, nix konserviert?



moin knigge 
wo meinst du liegt der unterschied zwischen dem was ich beschrieben habe und dem " waven" ?????
kann es sein das es da keinen gibt ?????
nur weil ich es nicht waven nenne und meine murmel/boilies nicht neudeutsch baits nenne solltest du nicht glauben das ich nichts von dem verstehe was ich schreibe.
wenn du in der aktion keinen sinn siehst ausser das man am nächsten tag damit angeln will , dann erkläre ich dir den sinn gerne einmal kurz.
durch das garen in der microwelle, ersetze ich den kochvorgang.
ich finde es einfach sinnvoller weil die innhaltsstoffe die ich benutze und die ja auch nicht immer billig sind, nicht so schnell ausgespühlt werden wie beim kochen der " baits".
ausserdem erspare ich mir das oft tagelange trocken, weil meine kugeln nach dem auskühlen ( in der regel 20-30 minuten) komplett fertig sind.
man kann damit losziehen und angeln, man kann sie sofort einfrieren oder anfüttern oder was auch immer machen.
ich sage nicht das ich die methode erfunden habe, aber die frage war ja wie bekomme ich meine boilies schnell trocken.
wenn du mir eine andere methode nennen kannst die schneller ist, dann lass sie mich bitte wissen, weil auch ich lerne ja nie aus.
wie gesagt, ich rolle seit über 20 jahren selber, habe freunde in england die wirklich eine scheiß wissenschaft aus den kugeln machen, ich weiss schon wovon ich rede und wollte nur einen tipp geben was man machen könnte.
finde es erstaunlich das du als karpfen neuling, der eben noch keine so große erfahrungen haben kann, schon über die trocknung selberhergestellter boilies urteilst.
also ich bestelle meine boilies nicht in großgebinde weil meine kugeln den gekauften sicher in allen belangen überlegen sind.
ich lade dich gerne mal zu einem gemeinsammen angeln ein, dann können wir mal gucken welchen sinn meine methode macht und wieviel ich wirklich von den " baits" verstehe.
ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern einfach nur ne einladung von jemanden der 33 jahre angelt und das sehr sehr oft auf karpfen.#h


----------



## Ossifischer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

@ so nun ist aber gut , die Murmmeln sind super geworden und nicht gerissen . Ich glaube mit der Temp. von 18°C im HWR lage ich richtig.Beim nächsten mal kommen sie wieder an die frische Luft.


----------



## prinz1 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

hi leute

also ich sach ma : ruhig bleiben !!!!!
j4ni : der knigge hat wohl vllt. das posting nicht richtig durchgelesen, sonst hätte er wohl erkannt, das das beschriebene nun mal das sogenannte "waving" ist
knigge: locker bleiben! ich erkenne zwar keine provokation in deinem posting, außer das evtl. unüberlegt geschrieben wurde steht zur debatte, also als antwort auf j4ni`s post BITTE keinen sch..... schreiben! logger bleiben. danke dir!

@ alle 
ich schätze alle die, die hier ne menge schreiben als "löscher meines wissensdurstes"! bitte bleibt bei ner lockeren schreibweise und macht mir das lesen hier zu ner freude!

DANKE!

zum thema: das letzte mal beim boiliedrehen trocknete ich im keller, ca 50 % waren trotz gleichmäßiger temp doch rissig, werd wohl auch mal die mikrowelle ( neudeutsch: waven ) nutzen!
danke für alle eure tips!

der prinz


----------



## Knigge007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

lool...wtf so war das garnicht gemeint,es hört sich halt an als sind se gewavet aber doch irgendwie nicht....

Oder gehst du nachher hin und machst die Löcher wieder zu?

Weil das stell ich mir halt schwer vor wenn man laute Löcher reinsticht die nachher wieder zu zubekommen....

Kann ja auch sein das braucht man garnicht zu zumachen wenn man die Baits innerhalb ner bestimmten Zeit von zb 1-2 Monaten aufbraucht,das weiß ich ja nicht.....wie oft du t.zgott. im Jahr rollst und überhaupt....

*Jedenfalls jn4 bleib mal aufm Boden ich habe mich höchstens ******** ausgedrückt wie es desöfteren mal passiert(SORRY),*aber deswegen brauchste nicht abgehen wie Schmitz Katz:q


Und zum SB telefonieren,Danksche....aber ich habe das erste mal vor 3 Jahren nem Kumpel geholfen seine meist Stinkemurmeln zu rollen.....und seither musst ich jedes Jahr 3x herhalten,meist sinds immer so 75-125kg gewesen was wir abgerollt haben.......und wir haben da auch schon alles probiert seis waven oder sonst was,er salzt seine seit ner Weile nur noch und schwört auch darauf!

Nur ist der letzten Herbst Arbeitsbedingt für min. 5 Jahre in die andere Ecke Deutschlands gezogen,leider leider.....grrrrrr sonst könnt ich meine Murmeln immer bei Ihm mitrollen,musste ja sowieso immer helfen und er hätte alles gehabt.

Bedeutet zwar nicht da ich voll den Plan habe,aber dennoch nicht ganz unwissend bin..........hier im AB und leider kommt das nur im AB vor werden die Leute ja immer zu unwissenden Vollpfosten abstempelt,eigentlich schade aber so isses halt bei manchen....vielleicht sind einige mittlerweile ja auch noch stinkig das unser Sammelbestellung geklappt hat(wo ich nie Zweifel hatte)....gab ja einige provokante Posts im SB Thread vor 1-2 Wochen inklusive dreckigem Grinse Smiley.....

Und viele schätzen mich komplett falsch ein,aber ich weiß dass das oft bedingt durch meine Schreibweise kommt,nur werd ich das deshalb nicht ändern,ist nunmal so und fertig...jedenfalls siehts oft ganz anderst aus als ich in Wirklichkeit bin,oder meint Ihr ich würde mir sonst für keinen CENT Gewinn Wochenlang den Arsch aufreissen das 35 Leute Ihre Baits bis zu 50% billiger kriegen wenn ich ein A.r.s.c.h. wäre.... wohl eher nicht!

So back to topic


----------



## snorreausflake (12. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> sind se gewavet aber doch irgendwie nicht....
> 
> Oder gehst du nachher hin und machst die Löcher wieder zu?
> 
> Weil das stell ich mir halt schwer vor wenn man laute Löcher reinsticht die nachher wieder zu zubekommen.


Ich glaub du hast da was falsch verstanden
So wie ich das jetzt rauslese ist "waven" kein Konserviervorgang so wie du das siehst sondern es ersetzt den Kochvorgang.
Die Gefrierbeutel dienen lediglich als Gefäß, sozusagen Topfersatz.
Umtüten und vakuumieren muß man sie nach dem Auskühklen!
Aber Teilzeitgott kann dir das bestimmt genauer erklären.

Allerdings muß ich Jani da recht geben, durch deine SChreibweise, auch wenn se net so gemeint sein soll, kommt es leider echt oft so rüber als hättest du die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen#d





teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich trockne meine kugeln gleich nach dem rollen in der microwelle, ich koche sie also nicht.
> 500g boilies in eine gefriertüte legen, 5-6 löcher reinstechen und dann bei 600watt 2 ninuten garen lassen, das ganze tütchen einmal umdrehen und nocheinmal 2 minuten garen lassen.
> danach die boilies in eine große kiste schütten und auskühlen lassen.
> die dinger sind schon nach 10-20 minuten knochentrocken und können dann eingefroren werden.
> ...


Guck da stehts eigentlich recht gut


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

moin

ja, ich nutze die microwelle als kochersatz zum garen.
wie ich schon schrieb lasse ich die murmeln natürlich auch auskühlen, das passiert aber wie oben steht nicht IN den gefrierbeuteln.
ich  benutze den gefrierbeutel mit den löchern nur zum garen, zum einfrieren nutze ich natürlich beutel ohne löcher, wäre ja sonst auch ein wenig blöde.
ich rolle so 3-4 mal im jahr, je nach lust und laune dann meistens so um die 20-25 kilo pro " arbeitsgang" 
und es hat keiner gesagt das du en a r s c h bist knigge, jedenfalls nicht ich...
ich finde es klasse das du die sammelbestellung ins leben gerufen hast, auch wenn das halt nix für mich ist, trotzdem hut ab.
hört sich eben nur manchmal ein wenig altklug an was du da so schreibst.
aber ich komme damit klar...
und wenn du soviel dummes zeug reden würdest, dann ruf ich eben die *super nanny *die klärt das dann mit dir.   
wer noch nichts blödes hier geschrieben hat werfe den ersten stein !!!!!!

*mist... hat jemand mal nen stein für mich ???? *


----------



## prinz1 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

ich bedanke mich bei euch! hat meine bitte doch noch angeschlagen! *freu*
jetzt noch nen posting von j4ni und dann alle wieder ran ans thema!
teilzeitgott: deinen tip werd ich auf jeden beim nächsten rollen testen!
danke

der prinz

ps: ach jaaaa ........ ich bräuchte wohl auch nen stein!


----------



## CarpMetty (13. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

Moin!
Da ich noch nie "gewavet" habe, spreche ich jetzt nicht aus Erfahrung! Aber man liest immer wieder, das man in der Microwelle auch Pop- Ups herstellen kann! 
An die "Erfahrenen", wo liegt der Grad, zwischen normalen Garen, und der Herstellung von Pop Ups?
Das Thema wollte ich nur eben ansprechen, da so viel hier übers waven geschrieben wurde, und weil ich es mal gerne wissen würde. Und bevor hier alle "neuwaver" die Boilies versauen.......


@ Teizeitgott: Carphunter 2401 hat die Sammelbestellung angezettelt!


----------



## j4ni (13. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*



prinz1 schrieb:


> jetzt noch nen posting von j4ni und dann alle wieder ran ans thema!



Ich? Dann doch lieber Juvenal: Difficile est saturam non scribere


|wavey:


----------



## prinz1 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies trocknen eilt !!!*

hey j4ni

das sag ich nur: Nec scire fas est omnia!
oder aber :  Si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses

mann mann  da is google nu aba heiß jeloofen!

gruß

der prinz


----------

